# very rare Schwinn 1952 airflow



## Tin machine (Nov 1, 2013)

here is a 1952 schwinn in what apears to be total original condition , complete with airflow tank !!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 1, 2013)

I can still see the fresh welds!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2013)

Bwahahaha, I can hear Dan Akroyd selling the Bicycle "Convert-o-matic"! "Now you can convert any Girls bike into a fine Mans machine with this new Ronco "Convert-o-matic"! Tired of the Ladies ride thats in your Garage, upset with the Men who challenge your manliness?' ..........lol


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 1, 2013)

*hahhahhhhaaaa lol*



schwinndoggy said:


> Bwahahaha, I can hear Dan Akroyd selling the Bicycle "Convert-o-matic"! "Now you can convert any Girls bike into a fine Mans machine with this new Ronco "Convert-o-matic"! Tired of the Ladies ride thats in your Garage, upset with the Men who challenge your manliness?' ..........lol




this is funny ...lmao


----------



## stoney (Nov 1, 2013)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

your best redux to date!!!


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 2, 2013)

*1940 ford fender trim*

found these todaY ,1940 ford fender trim ,I still have another bolt to put in midway of the trim ,it should pull it up tight with no gaps !


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 2, 2013)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## stoney (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the look. Looks like a streamliner art deco train coming out from under the fork crown and off the front of the fender. Very cool.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Nov 3, 2013)

You might wanna check around and see what those chrome pieces are worth. '40 Fords are high-dollar cars. Original chrome might be worth something.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 3, 2013)

*there not forsale*



silvertonguedevil said:


> You might wanna check around and see what those chrome pieces are worth. '40 Fords are high-dollar cars. Original chrome might be worth something.




at any price !!! ....lol


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 3, 2013)

*it pulled up after slight adjustment !!*

so happy !! I Was a little worried if it was going to seal up and it did after slight massage


----------

